# Nick Cerio Kenpo Manipulations



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 25, 2007)

[yt]ccVCDvS2u5c[/yt]


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 25, 2007)

That was great.  Thanks for sharing.  It's interesting to see where some of the techniques that I have been doing for years came from.


----------



## LawDog (Feb 25, 2007)

It is an excellant vid clip. Any idea when or where it was taped?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 25, 2007)

LawDog said:


> It is an excellant vid clip. Any idea when or where it was taped?


 
1990's for ESPY martial arts videos.  Part of an instructional set on Nick Cerio Kenpo.

http://espytv.com/kenpo.htm


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link.  I'll add those to my library.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 25, 2007)

I found a couple of those on IRC a while ago - interesting stuff. Anyone know why he uses part of the Parker salutation for his own?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 25, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> I found a couple of those on IRC a while ago - interesting stuff. Anyone know why he uses part of the Parker salutation for his own?


 
Can we really call it the "Parker" salutation?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought I'd abbreviate. 

*ahem*

Anyone know why he uses part of what-would-be-the-Parker-Kenpo-Salutation-if-it-were-done-correctly-with-proper-positioning,-timing,-etc-and-so-forth-but-I-decided-for-brevity's-sake-to-simply-call-it-the-Parker-salutation?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 26, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> I thought I'd abbreviate.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> Anyone know why he uses part of what-would-be-the-Parker-Kenpo-Salutation-if-it-were-done-correctly-with-proper-positioning,-timing,-etc-and-so-forth-but-I-decided-for-brevity's-sake-to-simply-call-it-the-Parker-salutation?


 
LOL


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2007)

As always James, great stuff!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## marlon (Mar 4, 2007)

good to see where some of the ju jitsu techniques we have come from...i guess shihan Bryant abd shihan Nohelty did a good job of bringing what they learned from GM Cerio to us.  Also, very nice to see the excellent application of forms...especially the cup and saucer!!

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## PlatinumPi4u (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like the clip has been removed... any chance to re upload this??


----------



## RevIV (Sep 25, 2011)

Not much of a surprise that it has been removed.  Who wants to share now a days.  sad, sad, sad.  and we were moving so far forwards with our sharing over the past few years.


----------



## RevIV (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like to know how it became the parker salutation.. is it unique to his creation?  was he the first to do?  I mean correctly of course.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Oct 29, 2011)

The parker salutation resembles a shortened Kajukenbo one.  Kajukenbo of course was the base art of Karazenpo which NCK was based on.  So if anything Cerio's salutation comes from Kajukenbo, which is also the first kenpo art that Parker studied...


----------

